# Snakes alive: couple has everything under the sun



## Fuscus (Apr 16, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-16-2010
*Source:* http://www.smh.com.au



> WHEN NSW brought in its generous solar panel subsidy scheme late last year, Aaron Cooper went big.
> 
> ''As soon as we found out this policy wasn't means-tested, we just jumped,'' said the 37-year-old boilermaker. Last month Mr Cooper installed 32 American-made solar panels which take up most of the roof on his Berowra Heights home.
> 
> ...



But then journalist shows their depth of research they did



> He will also breed food for them such as crickets, frogs and mealworms.



*Go to Original Article*


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 16, 2010)

I wonder if he gets broken into and his collection stolen now that everyone knows his suburb and what to look for on his roof.....


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 16, 2010)

gee, wonder if his names in the fone book, people wont even have to check out roofs to find his critters, i wonder if he knew they were gonna print all that!?


----------



## wokka (Apr 16, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> gee, wonder if his names in the fone book, people wont even have to check out roofs to find his critters, i wonder if he knew they were gonna print all that!?



Is that how the mind of a crafty and clever criminal works?


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 16, 2010)

no, just someone whos heard of so many reptile thefts lately that ive become ridiculously paranoid,..!

but thanks for the clever compliment, lol, best compliment ive had all year, hahaha


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 16, 2010)

wokka said:


> Is that how the mind of a crafty and clever criminal works?


*Clever* criminals don't discuss such things over the internet


----------



## Vincey (Apr 16, 2010)

*Criminals* can't afford the internet!

haha. =p


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 16, 2010)

VinceFASSW said:


> *Criminals* can't afford the internet!
> 
> haha. =p


 
The criminals are the ones that provide and charge us for internet


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 25, 2011)

I know its a bit late, but that guy lives up the road and we are going to his house hopefully soon


----------

